# Iron age artefacts discovered in Caerau, Cardiff



## teqniq (Jan 13, 2013)

No, this is not something I got from Radio Merffa 

Time Team discovers 3,000 years of history at Cardiff site



> Archaeologists from Channel 4 show Time Team have discovered 3,000-year-old homes and artefacts on the site of an Iron Age hillfort in Cardiff.
> 
> The show’s experts descended on the ancient site at Caerau Hill, off Church Road in Caerau, to film an episode of the hit series.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

It was on TV today. Here's the catch up info:
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/time-team/episode-guide/series-20/episode-3


----------



## bendeus (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm sure this was done as a community project with a load of local involvement, including on the dig. Got a massive response, apparently.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I should have posted it earlier really but anyway there's a link there to Channel 4's version of iPlayer 

@benedus it says that in the article


----------



## bendeus (Jan 13, 2013)

teqniq said:


> Yeah I should have posted it earlier really but anyway there's a link there to Channel 4's version of iPlayer
> 
> @benedus it says that in the article



Mate of mine project managed the community element of it. Sounded like a great project


----------



## Tankus (Jan 14, 2013)

Be great if they had a time team month project


----------



## 1927 (Jan 14, 2013)

Caerau is still in the iron age!


----------



## bendeus (Jan 14, 2013)

1927 said:


> Caerau is still in the iron age!



Fairwater boi, izzit?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2013)

It was a good programme; I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 14, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Fairwater boi, izzit?


 
Nah Barry, mun!


----------



## bendeus (Jan 14, 2013)

1927 said:


> Nah Ely, bra!



Ah, c'mon. You're brothers across the A48!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 15, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Ah, c'mon. You're brothers across the A48!


 
I misunderstaood your post so I edited, and you must have been quoting me at that very moment!lol, sorry.


----------



## bendeus (Jan 15, 2013)

1927 said:


> I misunderstaood your post so I edited, and you must have been quoting me at that very moment!lol, sorry.



And anyway, Basra is just Caerau Super Mare


----------

